# Timeshare scam experience?



## Mickowan (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I'm journalist working on a story about timeshares. If you are a Canadian who was scammed in Mexico or the Southern United States, we need to hear your story. 

The best way to protect others from experiencing what you did is to speak up about it. Now is your chance. Email me at micki_32@hotmail.com or reply to my profile. 

Sincerely, 
Micki


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 4, 2015)

spoke to this individual this afternoon and she is indeed working on a story for the CBC about timeshare scams and such to help consumers.

any Canadian member who has recently been on a "creative" mexican timeshare sales presentation is encouraged to contact them for the story and help spread the word!


----------



## Hornet441 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Mickowan, if you're looking for a story, have a look at the Fairmont/Sunchaser/Northwynd thread.


----------



## BevL (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry, I bought all my timeshares resale.  But I hope you will let us know when your story will air.


----------



## ValHam (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree that if you want a story about scam artists - look at Fairmont Northwynd thread - Unreal - that this could happen in Canada - Nothing in Whistler or elsewhre in Canada could come close to what we have been scammed. Selling timeshare at Lake Okanogan Resort (upgrade for The Pointe)
Anyone I met certainly did not get an upgrade - The lost everything -


----------



## Meow (Jun 12, 2015)

As our day in court approaches, the last thing we need is for the media to get involved.


----------



## ValHam (Jun 21, 2015)

Unfortunately you were taken - I certainly am not afraid of the media getting involved.  I own full time out at Lake Okanogan Resort - I realize how useless it is to sue - same company - different names - no money - good luck - bite the bullet and move on.


----------



## tante (Jun 21, 2015)

ValHam said:


> I agree that if you want a story about scam artists - look at Fairmont Northwynd thread - Unreal - that this could happen in Canada - Nothing in Whistler or elsewhre in Canada could come close to what we have been scammed. Selling timeshare at Lake Okanogan Resort (upgrade for The Pointe)
> Anyone I met certainly did not get an upgrade - The lost everything -



Do you have a link handy?


----------



## Meow (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for your support and encouragement ValHam


----------



## ValHam (Jun 22, 2015)

*Want a another BIG STORY*

Timeshare Mexico. Puerto Vallarta , Belaire Resort , now known as The Private Residence . When they were first starting to "develop" this "resort", some 5 years ago they were pre-selling. Oh sure there were construction people "wandering" around a big hole in the ground looking like something was going on. As a savvy investor I could see that nothing was really happening and hiring guys to wear hardhats and wander for 5 hours a day in Mexico are a dime a dozen, (not litterly I hope), I would never buy in pre construction, you know the old expression, a pig in a poke ? That was my answer to the hustler, when I was asked well, you want to buy ?? Last month we were in Puerto Vallarta, and just as a lark decided to go see the hole in the ground....Holy vaca (Spanish for cow ) Batman.... there are still selling the hole , and it's gotten bigger to hold the money people have deposited into it. Yes we did attend the presentation, yes we spent 2 hours and then finally we wanted to depart as friends. Friends my A**, they didn't even want to cough up the gift promised. Knew something was fishy when we were the only ones there..... at least they gave us breakfast and our taxi back. Folks don't be fooled by a fake fa?ade... Heaven knows fakes abound in the world of timeshares. 
 Hope you enjoyed my vignette !


----------

